# Discovery channel Xtreme MA show



## loki09789 (Dec 8, 2003)

I was wondering if any one had seen the Xtreme Martial Arts special on Discovery Channel.  I thought it was neat to see the technology, but disappointed when they had  a Wushu stylist using double stick stuff.  Patterns looked similar but the fluidity seemed to be lacking.  

Paul Martin


----------



## Jmh7331 (Dec 8, 2003)

I saw it.  Some of it was pretty cool.  The tech stuff was awesome.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loki09789 _
> *I was wondering if any one had seen the Xtreme Martial Arts special on Discovery Channel.  I thought it was neat to see the technology, but disappointed when they had  a Wushu stylist using double stick stuff.  Patterns looked similar but the fluidity seemed to be lacking.
> 
> Paul Martin *



LOL a funny thing happened on Sunday. I had a mom and her 2 kids come in to watch my class because they watched XMA, and thought it would be cool to see us "twirl around weapons."

I told her they could watch this time, but if we were doing something like knife work it would be impossible to clean it up enough for it to be appropriate to them. I of course warned her that what we do applys to real life, and that XMA was more for show. There would be very little "twirling." After about 10 minutes, the mom was excited to be seeing real life weapon application, but the kids looked piss bored!

LOL I just thought this was funny, and that I should share!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Dec 8, 2003)

i liked it


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *i liked it *



I figured YOU would! :rofl:


----------



## haumana2000 (Dec 9, 2003)

the word x-treme martial arts to me spoke of "Combat Arts"  and it promised to have footage of the making of the Last Samurai so I cleared my schedule Sunday night and settled in with the popcorn.  What a dissapointment!  I stopped about mid-way through it was an ex-forms champ on the "hard road back to the championship" They should have called it Xtreme martial forms.  You know how when you think about all the great tasting leftovers in the fridge, then when you get home you realise that someone ate them and there gone?  that was the feeling I had.


----------



## Tapps (Dec 9, 2003)

I got boared half way through.


----------



## brothershaw (Dec 13, 2003)

It was just more discovery channel martial arts propaganda. for some reason they seem to like putting on this stuff. While i do respect the talents and speed of many of the people shown on the program, i am not a bigfan of karate/ mixed with wushu and capoera .    It would be nice if they took a more serious approach to martial arts and the training involved.
Favorite funny line when the main character said " bust out into a horse stance"
worst part when they had the guy with the iron rods talking about stabbing someone in the neck, and how he likes to see blood, because it gets him hyped up.

I know the people in the show trained for years and have some abilitty but the show was garbage.


----------



## Robbo (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey,

You guys are a bit harsh. I'm pretty sure the show wasn't aimed at martial artists.

If they made a show for martial artists the rest of the population would be bored to tears watching it not being able to appreciate the subtleties invovled.

So relax, take the new sign-ups that the show will bring in and patiently show them the 'real' stuff and explain why training isn't like TV. Who knows they may like the real stuff and join.

I would be hard pressed to find many martial artists who didn't watch chop-socky theater at some point and think, wow, that's cool.

If somebody wants to get into MA because they saw it on TV it's not a bad thing.

Rob


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> *Hey,
> 
> You guys are a bit harsh. I'm pretty sure the show wasn't aimed at martial artists.
> ...



Very well put.


----------



## brothershaw (Dec 13, 2003)

\although i am a harsh critic of the discovery channel specials Robbo you are on the money.  At the same time I know the discovery channel is more than capable of producing a serious special on any martial art.


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 13, 2003)

I have read many negative threads about this program on many different boards and it has beem gnawing at me. 

I think the thing that has been over looked by many people when viewing this show was that the people performing in it had to be very good at their chosen art to be be able to incorporate the areial components they have added. As a former gymnast I kow how hard it is to stick a landing, imagine doing it with a sword in hand. They person would have to have their basics and skills very honed then add the flipping they guys were pretty damned good. That doesn't mean teh Xtreme arts thing is my bag, but I take my hat off to the people I saw in the show. 

I look at teh documentary as a tool to bring more peopleto the arts, and if it works great. How many people remember the boom of students after the first Karate Kid movie? Everybody wanted little white uniforms and headband. Regardless of the school or style it benefitted, hopefully this project can do the same thing.


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 13, 2003)

I also agree with Robbo about if they made a documentary for martial artists nobody else would watch.  Most martial artists would demand it be almost an instructional video.  Then there would be complaints because it might fit in with the different variations between styles.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 13, 2003)

I liked the show.  I watched it from a spectator point of view (because it is a TV show) and a martial artist's point of view.  Lots of the stuff I saw, I thought, wow, cool and some of it I thought "yeah right".  All in all, if I was someone who had some interest in the martial arts but hadn't yet done it, I'd be looking for a school the next day.


Lorrie


----------



## crouton (Dec 14, 2003)

i also got bored with it half way through.  
what i want to know is for those of you in the uk, i heard there was an excellent special on bravo called ultimate warriors.  did anyone see that.  i would like to hear what you think.


----------



## brothershaw (Dec 14, 2003)

In my first post i ddi commend the speed and athletic ability of the people shown in the  documentary.  i am not into martial arts for the flashy stuuf ( although the flashy stuff is nice if you can do it, lol). Once again my post was not meant to knock the individual talents of the performers but the genreal mismosh of info that discovery usually puts out when it does a martial arts special. 
 If they really wanted to they could do a great specail or series on the arts from japan , china, the philipines and so on. Instead they kind of slap generic info together then throw in a minutes of a chinese guy  ( wah lum temple) while basically foloowing a guy who karate mixed with wushu acrobatics.  so i guess since I am no longer a member of the gerneal uniformed public I want more substance.

 At the same time i admit that when i first saw steven seagal movies i wanted to do aikido ( that was years ago). now i try to explain to people who talk about  steven seagal , that an aikido dojo isnt going to have steven seagals walking around in it breaking peoples arms.  so you live and learn.


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 15, 2003)

I withheld any real comment when I started this thread because I wanted to see other responses first and I was not disappointed.

I have a lot of respect for the athleticism and dedication to their trade that was shown in the special, but there a few things that verified my criticisms of the show:

1.  The bald artist with the twirling metal rods in the begining of the show talking about seeing blood and how it makes him crazy... chances are real high that he has never seen blood/fighting and is trying real hard to be the next action star.

2.  The Black haired artist who kicked the force meter saying that he had never been in a real fight - ever, and was surprised by the amount of force he could generate.

3.  The main artist of the show saying how he hated getting hit in the face... and then he wears a plastic face shield while point sparring.

I was really impressed with the break down of the various weapons between the interviews.  It was definitely geared for the non artist fan.

The one point that I don't like, but have to admit is that there are more of 'those martial artists' than there are of 'us.' And because of that volume, they have more influence on how martial arts is percieved to the world.  I am glad that it seems to be mainly a positive one.

Paul Martin


----------



## brothershaw (Dec 15, 2003)

I typed my last post really fast and didnt correct the typos , sorry.


----------

